# Latrodectus



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

Does anyone have any latrodectus species for sale in the UK at this time? I know they are fairly readily available to ship over from europe but I would rather not in the cold weather! 

I will have 2 shiny new enclosures ready to go within a couple of weeks, but would prefer to purchase in advance if the seller would be happy to hold on to them for me. This way it makes life easier with licensing etc regarding informing my LA of specific species.

Cheers : victory:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

not being funny but wat would you do if this got out i mean a cobra gets out or an agressive snake of any sort ur prob gonna be aware of it sooner or later but if this gets out surely this would involve fumigating ur whole house im curious (not a dig im just curious)


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> not being funny but wat would you do if this got out i mean a cobra gets out or an agressive snake of any sort ur prob gonna be aware of it sooner or later but if this gets out surely this would involve fumigating ur whole house im curious (not a dig im just curious)


 
they would probably die

Latro's need high temperatures, well.. higher than average uk temps. plus, you'd have to be dam irresponsible to let one of these prettis get out :2thumb:

Look into Babycurus- not as venomous and far nicer imo

EDIT- and they're scorpions lol. something much better.
i thought you were talking about Leirus. Stupidme


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> they would probably die
> 
> Latro's need high temperatures, well.. higher than average uk temps. plus, you'd have to be dam irresponsible to let one of these prettis get out :2thumb:
> 
> Look into Babycurus- not as venomous and far nicer imo


central heated house mate aint much different to heated viv just wondering obv outside is a whole different ball game


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> central heated house mate aint much different to heated viv just wondering obv outside is a whole different ball game


yeah, i suppose.

i've looked at their distribution, some are pretty close to home


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> not being funny but wat would you do if this got out i mean a cobra gets out or an agressive snake of any sort ur prob gonna be aware of it sooner or later but if this gets out surely this would involve fumigating ur whole house im curious (not a dig im just curious)


You would have to be a monumental idiot to let latrodectus escape. They arent really a 'wandering' genus (the females at least) - generally, they sit in a web and dont really bother anybody. 

In order to keep them under the DWA act you would need to prove you can keep them secure. My setups are glass tanks, within a locked vivarium, within a locked hot room. 

Worst case scenario, if they got out of that lot and somehow did manage to survive, it would be a case of ARDAP the house. Simples. 



Now, does anyone actually have any for sale in the UK at this time? :lol2:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> they would probably die
> 
> Latro's need high temperatures, well.. higher than average uk temps. plus, you'd have to be dam irresponsible to let one of these prettis get out :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Some species of _Latrodectus_ are quite capable of surviving in our climate, and indeed reproducing. I have little doubt that there in fact colonies already established here in the UK, particularly on military bases and some ports, possibly some supermarkets.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> Some species of _Latrodectus_ are quite capable of surviving in our climate, and indeed reproducing. I have little doubt that there in fact colonies already established here in the UK, particularly on military bases and some ports, possibly some supermarkets.


Thanks Chris! _Steatoda_ species have no problem reproducing over here, its only a matter of time before _Latrodectus_ follow suit...


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Thanks Chris! _Steatoda_ species have no problem reproducing over here, its only a matter of time before _Latrodectus_ follow suit...


I have absolutely know doubt that _Latrodectus_ are already established in the UK, just from Californian up to 100,000 spiders enter the UK each year!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Chris Newman said:


> I have absolutely know doubt that _Latrodectus_ are already established in the UK, just from Californian up to 100,000 spiders enter the UK each year!


We get south American wandering spiders on the occasion. 
I'd live it if tarantulas came un bananas lol


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> We get south American wandering spiders on the occasion.
> I'd live it if tarantulas came un bananas lol


A small number of _Phoneutria_ enter the UK each year in produce and on occasions imports of tropical fish, they are not a huge concern as they cannot establish in the UK. _Latrodectus_ and _Loxosceles_ are far more of a concern. Theraphosids are not at all uncommon in banana imports, but again cannot establish in the UK.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Chris Newman said:


> A small number of _Phoneutria_ enter the UK each year in produce and on occasions imports of tropical fish, they are not a huge concern as they cannot establish in the UK. _Latrodectus_ and _Loxosceles_ are far more of a concern. Theraphosids are not at all uncommon in banana imports, but again cannot establish in the UK.


how can they come in in fish imports ?

and i can believe that- look at Euscorpius flavicaudis. They are from relatively warm conditions, but they thrive on a wind swept wall in kent.

Theraphosids wouldn't be able to establish for the most part, but i like them and would snatch one up lol


P.S well done for not being lazy like me, and italicizing your scientific names


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> how can they come in in fish imports ?
> 
> and i can believe that- look at Euscorpius flavicaudis. They are from relatively warm conditions, but they thrive on a wind swept wall in kent.
> 
> ...


yEARS ago a friend of mine had been off surfing in aus and then came back and wanted to surf the uk and aus sort of in the same day or summint. Basically he has been in in aus in the evening shut his board bag up and these are insulated on the inside. Got to the uk turned up at the beach opened his board bag to get in the water here and a dirty great big black spider fell out everyone backed off as the thing was all sluggish but rearing up one of the lifeguards held a magazine near it and it was like a staple gun going off. It was then disposed of with a lump of driftwood and taken to newquay zoo who then forwarded it on to another zoo i cant remember which who confirmed it as being a funnelweb


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> how can they come in in fish imports ?
> 
> and i can believe that- look at Euscorpius flavicaudis. They are from relatively warm conditions, but they thrive on a wind swept wall in kent.
> 
> ...


Tropical fish are imported in polystyrene boxes, these are often contained within cardboard boxes, _Phoneutria_ conceal themselves between the two. Open the cardboard box and an eight legged psychopath greats you – nice!

_Euscorpius_ have a wide distribution and can be found at reasonable altitude, they are quite hard. Interesting they have done so well in Sheppy, not exactly the most exotic part of the UK!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

All valid points, but having known Helen for some years, I'm more than confident she will be a respectful keeper.

Good luck - I had one or two several years ago.

Dave


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Only just seen this.

Your best bet would probably be to contact one of the big German dealers such as Jorg Bernhardt over at Schaben-Spinnen;

he has such ones as _Latrodectus hasselti_ & _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_, which IMO are the nicest he currently has available.

If you speak to him nicely, I can't see him having any problems putting them on hold for a bit while you sort all the legalities.

It will probably be a pain in the arse getting them over here safely without customs or someone getting hold, but I cannot advise on that as I've never had anything DWA imported.

Regards

Jake


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

A mate of mine has some latrodectus. If you still aint found any, send me PM, and I'll see if he's selling any.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> All valid points, but having known Helen for some years, I'm more than confident she will be a respectful keeper.
> 
> Good luck - I had one or two several years ago.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave - I have high hopes not to releash a plague of widows upon the North West! 

The doors to my hot room are being finished today - application goes in Monday : victory:



snowgoose said:


> Only just seen this.
> 
> Your best bet would probably be to contact one of the big German dealers such as Jorg Bernhardt over at Schaben-Spinnen;
> 
> ...


Thank you Jake, unfortunately at this time of year I really cant see myself risking shipping any over from Europe - perhaps later in the year! : victory:



coldestblood said:


> A mate of mine has some latrodectus. If you still aint found any, send me PM, and I'll see if he's selling any.


Cheers hun!


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Only just seen this.
> 
> Your best bet would probably be to contact one of the big German dealers such as Jorg Bernhardt over at Schaben-Spinnen;
> 
> ...


You would be amazed how many DWA Inverts come via the post from Europe without problems


----------

